# 30 Day Photography Challenge



## MTVision

Day 1: Self-portrait
Day 2: what you wore today
Day 3: clouds
Day 4: something green
Day 5: from a high angle
Day 6: from a low angle
Day 7: fruit
Day 8: a bad habit
Day 9: someone you love
Day 10: childhood memory
Day 11: something blue
Day 12: sunset
Day 13: yourself with 13 things
Day 14: eyes
Day 15: silhouette
Day 16: long exposure
Day 17: technology
Day 18: your shoes
Day 19: something orange
Day 20: bokeh
Day 21: faceless self-portrait
Day 22: hands
Day 23: sunflare
Day 24: animal
Day 25: something pink
Day 26: close-up
Day 27: from a distance
Day 28: flowers
Day 29: black and white
Day 30: self portrait


----------



## ejaya

will totally be doing this. thanks!


----------



## Oraicia

I'm definitely gonna try this when I have some more time on my hands. ^_^


----------



## brutalize

Can't wait to do this!


----------



## Wigglemaster

This is an amazing idea! I just got my new (slightly used) 40D off ebay only 2700 actuations and I think this will be the first thing I try out with it. Thanks again for the awesone idea!


----------



## bazooka

Megan, when are you starting?


----------



## JMBriggs

Are we supposed to post at the end of 30 days, or is this more for our own enjoyment? I'm excited. I've been lacking on creativity lately... I needed an assignment. ( =


----------



## MTVision

We can start today or tomorrow. I was waiting for people to do it with me!


----------



## MTVision

MTVision said:
			
		

> We can start today or tomorrow. I was waiting for people to do it with me!



If you want to do it together we could post on a day to day basis - if you don't have time everyday then post every couple days or even weekly.


----------



## JMBriggs

Lol, I'm gonna wait to do the self portrait until I put makeup on. Don't want to break my camera!


----------



## MTVision

I'll take my self portrait later - I have class in an hour and I have to take an exam before I go.


----------



## MTVision

JMBriggs said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm gonna wait to do the self portrait until I put makeup on. Don't want to break my camera!



Oh get off it! You wouldn't break your camera silly!


----------



## bazooka

Hmmm, ok, sounds like fun.


----------



## bazooka

Day 1: Self Portrait




30 day project Self Portrait by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## JMBriggs

Ok, here is my self portrait. I'm not super happy with it... But oh well...


----------



## bazooka

Interesting take on it.


----------



## JMBriggs

Yeah. It looked way cooler in my head Lol! It turned out pretty crappy... But I figure it has more impact then just another picture of some blond girl... More about me without being OF me...


----------



## MTVision

JMBriggs said:
			
		

> Ok, here is my self portrait. I'm not super happy with it... But oh well...



 I like it. 

So I slacked - I did the self portrait but haven't posted it yet. I will post it today at some point!


----------



## bazooka

I crawled around my bedroom a while looking for interesting abstract shapes in my clothes.  We always have nice soft light coming through the blinds in the evening so I wanted to take advantage of it.  Here is my submission for what I wore.... although it's not really what I wore.  




What I Wore - Day 2 by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## JMBriggs

I like it! Your carpet looks so clean! Lol.

I was going over the list again and there is a lot of 'self' kinda shots. Could sub a few for more variety? Part of the reason I love taking pictures so much is cause that means I don't have to be in them!


----------



## MTVision

Day 1 (a little late)

So....I'm lacking in the creativity department. My kid has been sick and I've been slacking on everything. 
If you want to get rid of some of the "self" assignments feel free. 
I kind of dislike self portraits! 






I was going for a plastic doll-like look - I don't normally smooth skin like that!


----------



## Noxire

Awesome initiative!

I'm on! I'll post later.


----------



## TamiAz

Is it too late to join this assignment????


----------



## MTVision

Not all! I started this whole thing and I am 2 days behind! The more the merrier!


----------



## TamiAz

Ok...This is my first self-portrait and I hate having pictures taken of myself...I tried to get a shot of my best feature, which I think is my eyes. I cropped it a little bit, but that's it. You can see every pour on my forhead..LOL!! I'm still learning how to edit.


----------



## MTVision

TamiAz said:
			
		

> Ok...This is my first self-portrait and I hate having pictures taken of myself...I tried to get a shot of my best feature, which I think is my eyes. I cropped it a little bit, but that's it. You can see every pour on my forhead..LOL!! I'm still learning how to edit.



I like it! Do you mind if I do a quick edit to add some contrast and make the eyes pop? I know it says it OK to edit but I like to ask!


----------



## JMBriggs

Hey Megan, I like your SP. What gear did you use? I'm kinda behind now... Lol. Gonna try and get "What I wore today" up by tonight.


----------



## JMBriggs

MTVision said:


> Day 1: Self-portrait
> Day 2: what you wore today
> Day 3: clouds
> Day 4: something green
> Day 5: from a high angle
> Day 6: from a low angle
> Day 7: fruit
> Day 8: a bad habit
> Day 9: someone you love
> Day 10: childhood memory
> Day 11: something blue
> Day 12: sunset
> Day 13: yourself with 13 things
> Day 14: eyes
> Day 15: silhouette
> Day 16: long exposure
> Day 17: technology
> Day 18: your shoes
> Day 19: something orange
> Day 20: bokeh
> Day 21: faceless self-portrait
> Day 22: hands
> Day 23: sunflare
> Day 24: animal
> Day 25: something pink
> Day 26: close-up
> Day 27: from a distance
> Day 28: flowers
> Day 29: black and white
> Day 30: self portrait



What if we replace Day 13 with "abstract"? 
Also Day 21 with "Something you love"
Then that will just leave the 1st and last self portraits...


----------



## MTVision

So, I did it anyways - I really hope you don't mind. Let me know if you want me to take it down!

This is my first quick edit





This is the second one and I just added a little more contrast. I really like this picture! Your eyes are absolutely gorgeous!




If you want to know what I did I'll send you a message with all the steps! Super duper easy!


----------



## MTVision

JMBriggs said:
			
		

> Hey Megan, I like your SP. What gear did you use? I'm kinda behind now... Lol. Gonna try and get "What I wore today" up by tonight.



I'm behind too! I used my Nikon d5100 with the 5m f/1.4 lens, tripod, remote and of course photoshop!

I like the replacements you came up with! Much better then a picture of myself with 13 things!!


----------



## TamiAz

MTVision said:


> So, I did it anyways - I really hope you don't mind. Let me know if you want me to take it down!
> 
> This is my first quick edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second one and I just added a little more contrast. I really like this picture! Your eyes are absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know what I did I'll send you a message with all the steps! Super duper easy!



Wow...Thanks!! I guess I need to learn to use photoshop!!


----------



## MTVision

TamiAz said:
			
		

> Wow...Thanks!! I guess I need to learn to use photoshop!!



I've never used GIMP but I guarantee you can do it! Maybe a little differently. 

It's basically a blending mode of soft light a curves adjustment w/mask on the eyes and then a unsharpen filter on the eyes. 

The second one just has 2 layers with a soft light blending mode.   

I'll send you the full directions a little later. Soft light blending mode just adds contrast (I think). I'm not too good with photoshop yet but I watch/read a bunch of tutorials.


----------



## bazooka

I took this last night but didn't get around to posting...  not a cloud in the sky yesterday so I had to make my own.  With a ninja.




Foggy Ninja by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## bazooka

Something green...




All Hail! by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## JMBriggs

Wow I love your something green post! It's funny too. Are the cherries worshiping the apple? Lol.


----------



## shootermcgavin

You rock Bazooka, anyone that owns a ninja sword and ninja outfit is ok in my book!  I like the apple shot also, I could see it hanging in an art museum, it says so much with out saying anything at all!  Nice work.


----------



## bazooka

Hey, I appreciate it guys.  I bought the ninja outfit off amazon and the swords from a guy on craigslist because I've been wanting to make some dramatic comic-book-style ninja shots.  Just haven't gotten around to it and I don't know any... ehh... ninja's local to me to put in the suit.

JM, they're actually cherry tomatoes although it doesn't really matter.  At first I was wanting them running away from the impending doom that the giant green monster was surely to strike down on them with a mighty... ehhh.... stem.  But I think apple worship is more of the theme.

I slacked yesterday and couldn't come up with any great ideas for high angle (although I JUST got something that might work) so I'll try to pick up again today.  Where the heck is everyone else???


----------



## JMBriggs

Left my laptop at my moms... So I'm behind. Plus I just couldn't think of anything creative for the what I wore day... Blech!


----------



## MTVision

Totally slacking here too...

Day 2


----------



## MTVision

Day 3





Cheated -  took a picture of one of my old paintings! Its got clouds!


----------



## MTVision

Day 4





WTH - I couldn't find anything green!


----------



## MTVision

Sorry if they are slightly OOF -the picture of my clothes is the first time EVER with a manual focus lens


----------



## sm4him

So, if we want to jump in, but didn't realize it started days ago, should we just start with the current day, or start with day 1 and just be several days behind, or shoot several days at once to catch up??


----------



## MTVision

Whatever you want to do. Most of us are behind a few days


----------



## JMBriggs

Just a warning... These are crap... Lol. I've had bronchitis for the last week so I'm kinda out of it. ) = 

What I wore... Total facebook pic! Lmao.






Clouds... This was done handheld. No editing besides a crop.





Something green...


----------



## sm4him

So, I came in several days behind and I didn't really want to try to find time to take several days' worth of pictures and post them, but I also didn't want to just skip several of the days, so here's my solution:

Day 1, 2, 3 & 4: A *Self-Portrait* showing *what I wore today*, including my *Green* jacket, looking out my window at the *Clouds*. It's a crummy picture because it's so bright outside and so flourescent and not bright in my office. Also, I don't really know how to take a self-portrait like this, lol...



day1234 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## TamiAz

What I wore today...I could not come up with a creative way to take a picture of my clothes..It was easier to take a picture of my glasses. I did wear them today!


----------



## TamiAz

Something green...I know this was taken completely wrong, but I wanted to give it a shot. We had peas for dinner and it made me think of this challenge.  I  used the lights I had in the house and my new flash!!


----------



## TamiAz

MTVision said:


> Totally slacking here too...
> 
> Day 2



Great idea and I love all the leaves...We don't get those fall color down in the desert!!


----------



## PhotoByAZ

Self portrait


----------



## altitude604

Aw jeeze! This could be a fun one.


Would be alright if I participated after I get my upgrade Camera for December? Great excuse to break the new gear in.


----------



## JMBriggs

You can join whenever you want to. We are all kinda behind and have even changed some on the list. ( =


----------



## SixShotEspressO

I'm a noob looking for some inspiration and this will be my FISRT project of any kind. Thank you.

6.


----------



## specteractual

i get to pic up my camera on the 15th when i get home from Afghanistan and this looks fun some will be done at home then the rest i will have to take here when i get back form vacation


----------



## specteractual

here is my self port


----------



## Norma

I'm curious. When did this challenge start and where are we at. Just saw this and I'm new.


----------



## HopeVonc

What r we suppose to be posting? I'm new !!!


----------



## Smenita

Definitely I'm going to do this... I got stuck with my creativity so this is a good start


----------



## paigew

Fun! I'm in 

Day 1) My self portrait.


----------



## Nette

Love this and definitely I'm going to do this!!


----------



## jaicatalano

You know what would have been nicer. Instead of the photo of Dizzy... why not a mirror and a reflection of you so it's more self portrait like... 



JMBriggs said:


> Ok, here is my self portrait. I'm not super happy with it... But oh well...


----------



## JMBriggs

If I would have done that it would have just been another picture of a chubby, blonde, girl... With no personality or anything to set it apart from every other blonde girl... I figure this is more me then just seeing what I look like. This was a true glimpse of 'who' I am.

J.M. Briggs


----------



## CW_GTI

Wow, I'll definitely be doing this when I receive my camera! I can't wait!!


----------



## RKDeity

What a fun idea! As much as I hate self portraits, I wanna give this a try!


----------



## Kendustin

I will surely do this as I wanna give a try to myself with my kodak nikon dslr .. Have fun..


----------



## mevakesh

Nette said:


> Love this and definitely I'm going to do this!!


Same here!


----------



## SamSpade1941

I know my tastes run to the unconventional but I like this a lot. I have done something similar my self in the past. It is a self portrait of you and says a lot about who you are. I like Gordon Lightfoot also BTW :thumbup:



JMBriggs said:


> Ok, here is my self portrait. I'm not super happy with it... But oh well...


----------



## gsgary

ejaya said:


> will totally be doing this. thanks!




I wont, i'll be shooting what i want


----------



## SamSpade1941

Im going to redo mine. i did not like it after i shot it .


----------



## topazsol

A very inspiring challenge! Thanks.


----------



## Photographiend

Wow... It is so awkward trying to shoot a picture of myself. Especially inexperienced with this type of photography. Cropped it down to the only part of the image I liked then used the Picasa tool called "Cinemascope".


----------



## jaicatalano

I won't be able to join in but these are very fun to do. Good luck all.


----------



## Photographiend

Day 2:


----------



## Photographiend

Day 3: Clouds

View attachment 16699


----------



## Photographiend

Day 4: Green
View attachment 16783


----------



## SamSpade1941

Day 1 redux:  The truth is I HATE having my portrait taken by myself or anyone else. I just do not consider myself to be photogenic. So here I am looking down the barrel of my 55-200 VR lens attached to my D40. Its as good as it will get for a self portrait. I will try to come up with something more creative for the next one.


----------



## Photographiend

Day 5: from a high angle


----------



## Photographiend

Day 6: from a low angle


----------



## Photographiend

Day 7: Fruit


----------



## Hikaribushi

I love this idea, and will be starting very soon; my new camera is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday!


----------



## Hikaribushi

I've received the camera, and I've been shooting plenty, but when it comes to a self portrait I feel like I'm hitting a wall.  Looks like its time to just do something about it.


----------



## sb5901

Love this idea because it gives me a reason to pull out my camera every single day! Dislike taking self portraits because I always try to capture the mood...mood is not good when I shoot myself  But, here goes!


----------



## mwz

My first post!

A couple friends and I have just begun the challenge. Here is day 1 - Self portrait and day 2 - What I wore today


----------



## anglwngss

Day 1-
Self Portrait


----------



## anglwngss

Day 2-
What you wore today


----------



## anglwngss

Day 3-
Clouds


----------



## anglwngss

Day 4-
Something Green


(this was taken yesterday, but wasn't able to upload it until now)


----------



## anglwngss

Day 5-
From a high angle


----------



## anglwngss

ps. Don't know if y'all can tell or not.. lol, I'm trying to not only go through the 30 day challenge with the given criteria, but also with every photo of my car, or at least part(s) of my car in the photo. My car is half the reason I have the camera to begin with and I feel it'll help me think outside the box with the challenges!


----------



## anglwngss

Day 6-
From a low angle


----------



## anglwngss

Day 7-
Fruit




Does crabapple count as a fruit? I have no idea, but that's what this is a picture of.


----------



## anglwngss

Day 8- 
A Bad Habit



This one kicked my behind. I was attempting to show 'speeding' as a bad habit. The idea was to capture the speed limit sign enough to make it readable, but have everything else blurred. Of course, I can't figure out exactly how to do that, so instead, I was able to open the shutter longer and change a few other settings, drive _slowly_, and get everything blurry.. I will learn this!


----------



## anglwngss

Day 9-
Someone You Love 
(my husband, Jason)



(He was checking the oil, but I didn't like any of those.. so, then he got irritated with me for a) taking his photo and b) for taking too long with all the adjustments.)


----------



## anglwngss

Day 10-
A Childhood Memory


----------



## anglwngss

Day 11-
Something Blue



Unfortunately, not too much blue in my car! Lol.


----------



## hobbesfan

Something light-blue

View attachment 23583


----------



## anglwngss

Day 12-
Sunset


----------

